# Mini StP Gathering: Mardi Gras?



## Monkeywrench

It seems like a good number (at least 11ish?) of us are heading to NOLA for Mardi Gras. Nothing is really organized at this point--other than lots of talk in the chat along the lines of "I'm going, you going?" "Find me!". Which is great, but maybe we could all meet someplace and kick it? 

I'm not familiar with NOLA at all what-so-ever, so maybe some suggestions/advice? 
Just add whatever, really. 

I'll be getting there early Jan. But more will be trickling in as it gets closer to Mardi Gras. 
Also, find me in the city and win a .40! :chug:


----------



## smellyskelly

if i end up there before ocala or leave ocala early im on the fucking hunt like DOG the bounty hunter for your ass even though ill see you in like a week and a half from now in philly


----------



## LeilaniRose

You already owe me one man! mwahahaha 
I know nothing of NOLA, but Im stoked to go.


----------



## barnaclebones

yep. see ya'll there, suckers.


----------



## pumpjack

uno mas


----------



## Gypsybones

hey I'm down for a meet up, lets get a time down and we can all start at aunt tiki's in the quarter. its on decatur st just so you know and its the cheapest bar in the quarter


----------



## Monkeywrench

Alright, everyone down for Aunt Tiki's?


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

Sounds good to me. You already owe me one to! So I, also, feel the need for one of these...mwahaha!!!!


----------



## smellyskelly

i'll be outside the bar if they are good at carding =[ im 20. hah. ill be outside with my cup asking ppl to "spare a schwill for the broke and thirsty"


----------



## deadriotpunk

see yall there and im gona go wheres wlado on ur ass wrench ill find u lol


----------



## smellyskelly

yessss i have someone to rage with !


----------



## wildboy860

when is this? I may be down


----------



## Monkeywrench

We're all thinkin Mardi Gras, so maybe shortly before? I've never been to Mardi Gras--but I can imagine the French Quarter is gonna be MAD PACKED for that week. So maybe we wanna do this a day or so before?

Also, for the youngin's--I doubt very much we'd get beer and just sit in there. :cheers:


----------



## stove

haha silly youngins, sounds like the gathering should be on the sidewalk outside the bar...Sadly my moonshine and I will not make an appearance.


----------



## Monkeywrench

Mardi Gras 2010.. where a handful of StP dirty kids got arrested for drinking underage. I can see it now in General Banter.


----------



## smellyskelly

haha "where is this person, last seen nola..." threads haha


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

Ha ha booze and titties in the french quarter!! lol I'm stil l go nna be there for mardi gras, but Im down ta hang before as well. Ill proably leave on the 17th or 18th out west


----------



## hg14

when is the mardi gras date is it the 2nd of march or what?


----------



## Peregrin

I might just go down for a few days and come back to get my shit straight in Virginia. If anyone leaving out of Richmond?


----------



## sprout

I really would like to be there for this. However, I don't think I will be able to. Unless I can find a ride there and back. Or by some work of divine intervention, make it there, party, and be back to LA in under a week.

Which never happens when booze is involved.


----------



## Monkeywrench

Where ya heading from Sprout? I'm sure it's easy as hell to find rides out of that city.


----------



## smellyskelly

haahahaha i love you arrow!


----------



## Monkeywrench

Hah! Thanks, Arrow. 

ALSO: For those asking.. according this Mardi Gras site (http://www.mardigrasneworleans.com/mgdates.html) it's gonna be on February 16.


----------



## NickCofphee

I'm heading to NOLA in an hour from Colton, should be there in two days. Will probably be there for Mardi Gras.


----------



## deadriotpunk

i think im pickin up a dog in jackson so wrench ull have to help me think of a name lol and would anyone like to head to the bay after nola just let me know


----------



## Matt Derrick

okay, i feel like since im one of the only people that are actually living in nola right now that I should organize this a bit.

yes, fat tuesday is on the 16th of feb. i can tell you from experience that getting in or out of here the day before is going to be damn near impossible.

so, what i propose is that everyone shoot for feb 8th! it's a monday. get here a few days before if you like, that way you get situated. monday every week is also punx kickball in the park, which is at the corner of piety and royal street:

Google Maps Link

This is also near the best bar in the french quarter, St Roch Tavern! 6 dollar pitchers of PBR (one of the only bars in town that has pitchers, and they're only $4.50 on mondays, i.e. kick ball day) and they never, ever, card! this is THE dirty kid bar in New Orleans.

There are more than enough squats and places to crash here, so hit me up if you need help!


----------



## connerR

I'd really like to go to this, and things at work seem to be getting a bit jagged. Perhaps I'll make it out. *shrug* who knows.


----------



## smellyskelly

looks like im gonna be a french quarter rat. helllloooooo PBR


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

Haha, ok arrow, I'll try not to get pregnant lol. Effin kickball in the park hells yeah man!!better yet DRUNK kickball in the parkl!! Thanks for the info matt!


----------



## sprout

Monkeywrench said:


> Where ya heading from Sprout? I'm sure it's easy as hell to find rides out of that city.




I'd be coming from Venice and going back to Venice.
But I have a job and responsibilities n' shit.
And I have a feeling if I went to Mardi Gras,
I would end up being really drunk there for a week
and probably never return to SoCal.

Which would be great.


----------



## Drunken Hearted Man

There's free booze involved, so I'll probably be there.


----------



## adragonfly

me and my buddy will definately be driving down there for mardi gras from chicago. If anybody is on the way we can pick u up. shoot me a message.

thanks matt for the info, we'll be heading there feb. 6th or 7th ish then.


----------



## skelabunny

YAH! drunken punx playing kick ball! sounds like a blast to me!!


----------



## jobe

shit, i'll take a greyhound to Chicago if yall give me a ride!


----------



## pumpjack

this keeps getting better. thanks matt.


----------



## smellyskelly

im bringing sockem boppers. i suggest you all do the same. or hulk hands.


----------



## LeilaniRose

Wooo sockem' boppers!!!!! <333333


----------



## deadriotpunk

StP kids, underage drinking, sockem boppers, mardi gras, drunk punk kickball this will be the best mini gathering ever lol


----------



## deadriotpunk

StP kids, underage drinking, sockem boppers, and drunk punk kickball this will be amazing lol


----------



## Monkeywrench

sprout said:


> I would end up being really drunk there for a week
> and probably never return to SoCal.
> 
> Which would be great.



I'm not sure if you want us to encourage or discourage you at this point. Either way, we'd love for you to come and get stupid with us. :goat:


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

ENCOURAGE!! ENCOURAGE!! ENCOURAGE!! haha..it is gonna be pretty epic


----------



## Monkeywrench

Watch Mardi Gras end and the StP crew is STILL going strong.


----------



## deadriotpunk

we all get so drunk were just walkin around after its ened like wheres everybody at lol


----------



## smellyskelly

hellllll yeaa STP CREW


----------



## wildboy860

it'll be like in the movie KIDS, when dude wakes up the next day at the end of the house party and the end of the movie and he's like" what happened?" all hungpver or still drunk in a daze


----------



## Monkeywrench

Minus the AIDS. Hah.


----------



## deadriotpunk

minus the rape as well


----------



## smellyskelly

...yeah. unless someone picks up a squat mattress, if so keep it awayyyy from me!


----------



## Monkeywrench

Probably. :drinking:


----------



## smellyskelly

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeew im gettin condoms from the drop in in nyc JUST for you. you better layer up too.


----------



## wildboy860

haha... them squat matress' like to lay, LoL....


----------



## hassysmacker

I will be arriving in NOLA around mid Jan, most likely. Probably will not be staying through Mardi Gras, as I wanted to head to FLA for Ocala. Anyone whose gonna be there in that timeframe, feel free to PM me!


----------



## connerR

sprout said:


> I'd be coming from Venice and going back to Venice.
> But I have a job and responsibilities n' shit.
> And I have a feeling if I went to Mardi Gras,
> I would end up being really drunk there for a week
> and probably never return to SoCal.
> 
> Which would be great.



I'm in the same boat, only replace Venice with Orange County. Maybe I'll try and drive or fly out.


----------



## Mikeyfromny

For all the underage kids (that includes myself) last year at mardigras I found two 64's and an almost full 30 rack in the span of 2 days drunk college Kids = free booze always. 
Screw the bars.


----------



## smellyskelly

yeah i had the idea that i'd just crash a college kids hotel party and throw beers in a plastic bag, then bounce


----------



## Matt Derrick

haha and i have the bus, so we can load everyone up and go somewhere if we want. there's some decent ruins on the northshore, plus i think the abandoned six flags is still exploreable.


----------



## skelabunny

yeah, MINUS THE AIDS part!! LOL


----------



## sprout

connerR said:


> I'm in the same boat, only replace Venice with Orange County. Maybe I'll try and drive or fly out.



If you end up driving out, let me know. I have a license, plus can help with fueling the vehicle.


----------



## gypsygirl

i am also trying to make the maiden voyage with my viking (van) to NOLA prior to mardi gras!


----------



## smellyskelly

Matt Pist said:


> haha and i have the bus, so we can load everyone up and go somewhere if we want. there's some decent ruins on the northshore, plus i think the abandoned six flags is still exploreable.



MORE FLAGS MORE FUN! 
im downn! :arrgh:


----------



## Gypsybones

Matt Pist said:


> okay, i feel like since im one of the only people that are actually living in nola right now that I should organize this a bit.
> 
> yes, fat tuesday is on the 16th of feb. i can tell you from experience that getting in or out of here the day before is going to be damn near impossible.
> 
> so, what i propose is that everyone shoot for feb 8th! it's a monday. get here a few days before if you like, that way you get situated. monday every week is also punx kickball in the park, which is at the corner of piety and royal street:
> 
> Google Maps Link
> 
> This is also near the best bar in the french quarter, St Roch Tavern! 6 dollar pitchers of PBR (one of the only bars in town that has pitchers, and they're only $4.50 on mondays, i.e. kick ball day) and they never, ever, card! this is THE dirty kid bar in New Orleans.
> 
> There are more than enough squats and places to crash here, so hit me up if you need help!




I was going to suggest st. roch but its not in the Quarter and aunt tikis is and easer to find. (St. roch is in the marigny ) I figured after we got a good crowd we could migrate up that way, since I use to live in nola I figured meeting in the quarter then going up to the roch would not only be easier but safer. 
but you are correct Sir. the roch is the dirty kid bar and no carding happens, and the pabst does taste mighty fine. :agreed:

so I say we can meet in the quarter on whatever date you settle on and then we head to st. roch :mummy:via kickball game (i'll bring the pbr kickball)
does this sound good? :drinking:


----------



## marc

if anyones goin through pensacola and wants to meet up let me know


----------



## deadriotpunk

smellyskelly said:


> yeah i had the idea that i'd just crash a college kids hotel party and throw beers in a plastic bag, then bounce



hahahaha we all just have a meet up spot and crash as many parties as we can on the way take beer then when were all together we show eachother wat we got in our party goodie bag lol:drinking::drinking::drinking:


----------



## Gypsybones

deadriotpunk said:


> hahahaha we all just have a meet up spot and crash as many parties as we can on the way take beer then when were all together we show eachother wat we got in our party goodie bag lol:drinking::drinking::drinking:



dude your first beer is on me for having that tatt


----------



## smellyskelly

heavens_fall said:


> dude your first beer is on me for having that tatt



go flyers!


----------



## Monkeywrench

Alright, so I know no one will be set to come down on a certain date.. because who knows who will be coming in on what, but are we all cool with meeting at either one of these bars? 

I can just see the look on the face of the barowner now, watching 10-15 dirty kids roll in.

..and screw the Flyers, GO CAPS!


----------



## smellyskelly

uh i think week of mardi gras is when everyone is generally gettin into town. now me, i have no damn clue im prob leavin philly before jan 15th now, not sure haha


----------



## hg14

man wish I was headed out, I'm gonna miss out, it shitty to be stuck in a city with the hardest way to get out of, but wanna spange some more here some more. people are fucking tight wads


----------



## deadriotpunk

dude id be honered to have a beer from u and fuck the caps fuck the flyers and above all fuck the redwings which may i say sounds like a tampon brand lol


----------



## Peregrin

sounds like a blast, i'll be headed that way after key west with some friends!


----------



## Monkeywrench

Careful in Key West, Peregrin. Some dirty kids I know just got busted and did 14 days. I heard the cops suck hardcore about traveling folk.


----------



## Gypsybones

deadriotpunk said:


> dude id be honered to have a beer from u and fuck the caps fuck the flyers and above all fuck the redwings which may i say sounds like a tampon brand lol


:yourock:

and to that I agree fuck philly (no really the pens just stomped the fuck out you little girls) to hell with ovechkin and I'm sure every hocky fan can say fuck the wings!

oh dude did you here about when talbot got his day with the cup? he just drove around in his pick up with is, saw a guy with a wings jersey on stopped and said "hey how do you like this" and pointed to the cup. :goat:
lets go pens!!!


----------



## Peregrin

Monkeywrench said:


> Careful in Key West, Peregrin. Some dirty kids I know just got busted and did 14 days. I heard the cops suck hardcore about traveling folk.



i've heard the same, a good friend of mine went last year and said they'll normally just kick you out and you move on to the next island... i'm thinking he just got lucky. i've heard florida just sucks period for traveling folk.


----------



## 614 crust

well I should see you all there if I can make it back by then


----------



## Apples

Maybe I'll wander through with copious amounts of whiskey for the underaged that we can enjoy. Cause thats what I do. Copious amounts of whiskey. I might be on probation though.


----------



## Gypsybones

ok so what day do we wanna meet up? lets start at tikis and go from there.
there is a liquor store down the street and we can hitt it up after all the kids get there.
now all we need is a day


----------



## LeilaniRose

Ive been trying to spread the word. I think a couple of my friends who arent on stp are gonna show up too.


----------



## Monkeywrench

More the merrier, Leila.


----------



## Matt Derrick

im still going to go with the 8th of feb. i think that's a good date for the meetup. like i said get here a few days before so you can git situated!


----------



## finn

I doubt I'm going but make sure y'all watch yourselves, there'll be drunken idiots there, I knew someone who almost got serious charges for defending himself against a stupid frat kid- fractured his arm without receiving a scratch in return. But he had a really arbitrary judge who decided on a whim to grant mercy after pursuing the case like a fixated junkie.


----------



## Peregrin

hurrray for bear spray! 

i should be there with 3 other virginyuh kids. anyone doin' ink? im shootin' for atleast the 10th.


----------



## Gypsybones

ok you guys wanna go with matt and do the 8th? time? like 6pm or something


----------



## Monkeywrench

Feb 8th sounds good. At that one dirty kid bar?


----------



## Gypsybones

I'm still saying meet at tikis cause it is in the quarter and we'll mosy on to st. roch


----------



## Monkeywrench

Alright then dirty kids, Tiki's @ 8PM on the 8th?


----------



## Gypsybones

word! ok so thats that, we'll a meet up at aunt tikis in the quarter at 8 pm on February 8th. we'll wait till about 9 or so and head on down to St. Roch, if your under age and know where your going you can just meet the crew their. if you don't know nola then just get to tiki's and your stp brethren will assist you in the boozin your way around nola


----------



## anna

smellyskelly said:


> looks like im gonna be a french quarter rat. helllloooooo PBR


me too!


----------



## deadriotpunk

fuck yah from 11 kids wit a idea to a full out plan cant wait to be throwin down pbr in nola fuck yah im pumped


----------



## wildboy860

anyone headed from down from the east coast that wouldn't mind me joining up with them?


----------



## smellyskelly

hellllllllll yea! wrench make sure you remind me haha blow up my phone end of jan and remind my ass. after jan my phone is shut off =[ so MAKE SURE you call meeee.


----------



## Fatbacksack

Monkeywrench said:


> Alright then dirty kids, Tiki's @ 8PM on the 8th?



wait, 8th of Jan. or Feb.?! Hey Skelly I think that could be done!!


----------



## Bikesntapes

i was burnt out and wet brained after a week of NOLA around halloween/day of the dead, but i might be around there during the meet up. holllaaaa


----------



## Matt Derrick

okay, im really not sure why heaven's fall is so intent on tiki's...

1. they card
2. you can't hang out there without buying a drink

if we have to meet in the quarter, let's meet on the riverfront at the steps at 3pm. that'll make sure everyone has time to hang out before we all mob down to kickball a 6pm.

also, who moved this thread to ride board and meet up??? i thought i moved it to events... moved again!


----------



## Monkeywrench

@Bikesntapes I will definitely hit you up when I get to NOLA. 
@sara You bet your ass I will blow up your phone!
@MattPist The steps sound like a better idea for the younger folks, Matt. Good call.


----------



## Gypsybones

> okay, im really not sure why heaven's fall is so intent on tiki's



well cause folks wanted to meet up and I figured it was somewhere easy to find and the drinks are pretty cheap, and if your in the quarter and ask just about anyone where it is. also I was just trying to get something cemented in so its not just a lot of how about here how about there.
I agreed with your st. roch idea but again the quarter is easer to find by the folks that don't know nola.
as for having to buy a drink well duh I don't go into bars not to drink

ether way the water front stairs are fine with me and they are also located on the same street. as for the kickball game are you going to be there Mr. Piss to lead your flock or will you be at work?


----------



## sweet potatoe

hell yeah iwas plannin on bein there awhile before, n were headed otu ina few days so yeah see everyone there!


----------



## smellyskelly

Fatbacksack said:


> wait, 8th of Jan. or Feb.?! Hey Skelly I think that could be done!!




yayyyyy! <33 AND if im not mistaken, i'll be seeing you in less than 24 hours!


----------



## logan714

will some one get me a Bacchus red doubloon please?​I'll pay for a heavy

thanks
l​


----------



## barnaclebones

Any suckas gonna be headin to NOLA via ANYWHERE in florida?


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

Fuckin shit..hopefully I can get more gear by then. fell asleep in the middle of nowhere pretty much for 15mins at the most train horn woke me up and my gear is no where to be found...fuckin hobo damn oogles. gonna do some landscaping for my neighbor..oh well it was about time for new shit anyhow.


----------



## Gypsybones

I actually own a pbr kickball and if I find it all bring it, I'll just need someone with a pump cause its deflated. I live PBR reps


----------



## Squid

Silly silly, bars in New Orleans don't card! Especially the ones on Decatur.


----------



## 614 crust

Well I won't be making it now. Got a few court dates I have to deal with now.


----------



## Gypsybones

found it!


----------



## Monkeywrench

I've found myself a ride allll the way from VA to NOLA on Jan 8th. So, I should be there pretty damn early. If anyone else is there early, lives there, passing thru, etc, hit me up! I'd love to know some good dumpsters, church feedings, FNB?, possible camps? Lemme know!

PM me for info/number.


----------



## Gypsybones

the food line at the levee wall is like every other day.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

No it's every day except tuesday, and they serve only dinner...I dive on bourbon and decatur for lunch, dont eat breakfast.


----------



## wartomods

Mardi Gras, yeah the new orleans equivalent of caranaval, i love carnaval, pagan deboucherie, etc etc, quite big in some european countries, a shame i will be around london at mardi gras/carnaval/carnival time, by what i know in uk, people dont give a shit about it.


----------



## smellyskelly

i dont think ima make mardi gras now, ocala is where im headed out of philly onthe 11th, in nyc now but goin to philly tmrw


----------



## wildboy860

smellyskelly said:


> i dont think ima make mardi gras now, ocala is where im headed out of philly onthe 11th, in nyc now but goin to philly tmrw


awe damn..!!!! no sock 'em boppers? you have no idea how much I was lookin forward to them!
http://squattheplanet.com/images/icons/icon9.gif


----------



## Monkeywrench

I will be arriving early as balls to NOLA either late tonight or tomorrow morning. Holler at me. PM me for a number. See you in the big easy, kiddos. 

PS: Apparently dirty kids outside of StP have gotten word of our shindig, and are saying things like "BIG ASS DIRTY KID MEETUP IN FEB" on YouTube and the likes. Have I created a monster? Possibly.


----------



## wildboy860

Fuckin WRENCH...! You've created a fuckin monster!


----------



## smellyskelly

hahaha


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

FUCK YEAH!! Im comin without gear if I dont have any by then!! just got my alice pack taday though gotta put a few patches on it and get a liner though


----------



## Monkeywrench

Alright kiddos, I'm in nola and it is fucking COLD. Dress warm. Apparantly, lots of folks know about our gathering. Haha. Damn lurkers. Hit me up, I am bored to tears.


----------



## wildboy860

Fuck... I was hoping / thinkin it was gonna be warm too!


----------



## Gypsybones

it'll be fine homes.
wez from up nawth


----------



## Peregrin

I won't be making it... North Carolina gave me two years of probation for a first time offense regarding an open container. driving on the beach after hours, and driving on a revoked. I have been homebummin' it in Virginia Beach.


----------



## smellyskelly

in florida for the gathering then will be in nola around mardi gras maybe a day or two late who the hell knows fuck plans


----------



## smellsea

hell yeah, i'm down. me and my girl are gonna be there soon, both of our first times.


----------



## Gypsybones

Hellz yeah! saints with the ass whoop'n!!! 45 to 14


----------



## smellyskelly

sports are LAME .


----------



## wildboy860

smellyskelly said:


> sports are LAME .



sports are wicked lame!


----------



## Gypsybones

oh snap! Baltimore is out and the cowboys just got beat the fuck down. ha ha go saints!


----------



## Matt Derrick

Gypsybones said:


> oh snap! Baltimore is out and the cowboys just got beat the fuck down. ha ha go saints!



let's keep it on topic plz...


----------



## Monkeywrench

It's kinda warm and sunny here now NOLA. NOPD are living up to all the horror stories that I've been hearing about. I have pretty limited access to internet, so if you get here--hit me up on my phone. Anyone else here yet?


----------



## Deleted member 20

There are all diferent parades, here is a link to them. 
http://www.mardigrasneworleans.com/schedule.html


----------



## wildboy860

I'm leavin new england this monday, with a few stops on the way. if all goes well, I should be in town the 1st week in Feb. if anyone wants my # PM me.


----------



## l0cate

I'll deff. be there. I'm going to be headed out west after mardi gras if there is anyone that needs a travel partner.


----------



## BUMJUG

man i was feeling pretty committed to being there....damn johnny law gots me stuck in SOCAL..."hey matt its me lachlan" hows the bus?


----------



## lookcloserbeauty

I am finally on my way there now...leavin fla either today or tomorrow! finally!


----------



## Monkeywrench

Hey all. I've been in NOLA for a while now and the weather's really turned around. ALSO, please try and avoid some of the big n00b mistakes kids have been making here when they first get into town. I've already had 2-3 friends locked up in OPP for bullshit that could've been avoided had they exercized some common sense. 

-Don't spange/busk on Bourbon. That street is douchebag central and the cops love giving you shit. 

-Don't wander around the Quarter with your pack. You're basically a huge target for NOPD, especially now that Mardi Gras is coming up.

-DO NOT be an idiot and head to/stash your shit at "School Squat". Both schools in the 8th ward are completely blown up, full of cracked out homebums, mountainous piles of human shit, rigs, and needles. No matter how ninja you think you might be, the cops know you're in there, and will be waiting for you in the mornings. Awesome squats are incredibly easy to come by here. 

-Tuesday and Thursday are sweep nights. So if you're a loudmouth, and you like to crush gallons of whiskey with your friends and your 20 obnoxious dogs, try and do it by the river, or just out of sight of the 3 billion tourists/police.

Stay safe, and I'm looking forward to kicking it with all of you. PM for my digits, and we can get schwilly.


----------



## Matt Derrick

anyone coming to town is free to hit me up for my # as well.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

Well, I ain't gonna be able to make it to this one...Just got info that my lil sis has a problem with her babies daddy that she's too afraid to handle and asked me to help her...Gotta get up 181 dollars for a greyhound to cali and take care of some shit.


----------



## adragonfly

I can't make it either. Its on the same day as my dads birthday and I love that guy.


----------



## Monkeywrench

Damn, Trees, that sucks. Do what ya gotta do though, family first. I'll drink a .40 for ya. Hah.


----------



## jonahxx

well hope to see n meet those who come to nola, rigth now im in chicago, lookin to find a ride down there, anyone drivin there?? i would like to b there asap


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

Ha I guess it is meant to be yall...the dude I was going to "have a talk with" for my lil sis ended up gettin hit by a car haha. as chalmbers said Karmas a bitch. So Im hoping to get ther by the 8th...or ninth...or tenth..etc


----------



## Matt Derrick

nice!


----------



## Matt Derrick

So for any late comers to the thread, everybody should be meeting on the steps today at 3pm on the riverwalk. It's the only set of steps that go down INTO the water, so you can't miss it!


----------



## Matt Derrick

Well there's about 6-7 of us next to the steps and it's a bit windy so you'll probably find us behind the flower box next to it or we might just head down to the end of the boardwalk where everyone usually hangs out


----------



## Monkeywrench

UUGH, I wish I could've been there guys. But the Saints destroyed the Colts AND my liver. I spent 22 hours of the 8th sleeping, taking Advil and throwing up. I hope everything turned out great and you all had a blast. If anybody is still in town and wants to kick it, hit me up.


----------



## Gypsybones

fuck we gotta do this again cause I'm still snowed the fuck in up here in PA, we got fucking pounded with 26in and today we're getting 8 to 12 more.

aaahhhhggg!


----------



## Matt Derrick

yeah, no one really showed up at all. except the 6-7 people i had with me. kinda disappointing, but we still had fun.


----------



## wildboy860

I suggest we reschudele the meetup for next monday same time / same place


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

I've been here for a while finally. I think more peeps are coming just later, we're never on time...it wouldn't be punk if we came on time.


----------



## FREDDiEWBD

hopefully i can make it down there in time, im currently on top of a snowy mountain in north crack, kinda blows, but if we get there in time, fersure we're down.


----------



## NickCofphee

I made $120 flying in Tampa. Chaaa ching! Hitchhiking sucks, greyhound it is. Be there Tuesday morning at 7AM. See whoever's there.


----------



## constant

Better late then never in nola now with about 7 other keds hope to see some of you kids around!


----------



## L.C.

nola was one of my last stops at halloween. it got tore up pretty good.watch out for gaurdian angles. 100 kids spanging on decatore is old yet maybe next year.


----------



## Makescomics

heading their from charolette, see you guys their !


----------

